# [FREE APP] beat - folder music player with floating controls



## dakdroid (Jan 6, 2012)

Playstore link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stefanpledl.beat







Free & no Ads


First music player app that had *floating controls* like the fb-chatheads.


This is a pure *FOLDER* player (albums and artits is integrated, but again the whole folder where the artist/album is found will be shown!).


You can stream music from *Dropbox* and *Google Drive*.

I developed this for my personal use, so if you want more features, please let me know, but I might not add them .

The app is fully customizable: Different list styles, colors, sizes.






































Apk download (1.1.09): http://goo.gl/oxhHfV


----------

